# Baby RBA shorting



## SarChasm (18/8/17)

Hi there

It seems I'm having constant issues with the Big Baby Beast and the RBA section shorting / not firing.
I've read that most sites agree that the RBA base pushes the 510 pin too far.

Wanted to find out if there's any way to remedy this?
Alternatively if there's anyone close to Goodwood/Parow/Bellville side that wouldn't mind helping me grind or file it down please? Would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance
SarChasm


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/8/17)

Howzit bud. Yes there is. You basically need to file down the bottom part of the coil a bit. This was discussed here a few days ago with pics, but for the life of me I cant find the page

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SarChasm (18/8/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Howzit bud. Yes there is. You basically need to file down the bottom part of the coil a bit. This was discussed here a few days ago with pics, but for the life of me I cant find the page



What should I use to file it down?
A metal file?
An angle grinder?
An electric sander?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/8/17)

You only need to take off about 1-2mm.
From the other thread, they used a file to remove a little bit off the base
I also found this comment on one of the US vape forums, maybe give that a shot:

*I had the same problem with it. It took me 2 days to work it out. It is very easy to fix and no need to file it. Screw the RBA first to the chimney the screw the base into the RBA. Normally we screw the RBA to the base first then we screw the base and RBA to the chimney but for this one we have to it opposite. I it is fine with some MODS like Cool Fire but it does not work with my Tesla. It works when you screw it the way I explained.*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/8/17)

Found the thread

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-to-rebuilding-please-help-decide.t40932/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SarChasm (18/8/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> You only need to take off about 1-2mm.
> From the other thread, they used a file to remove a little bit off the base
> I also found this comment on one of the US vape forums, maybe give that a shot:
> 
> *I had the same problem with it. It took me 2 days to work it out. It is very easy to fix and no need to file it. Screw the RBA first to the chimney the screw the base into the RBA. Normally we screw the RBA to the base first then we screw the base and RBA to the chimney but for this one we have to it opposite. I it is fine with some MODS like Cool Fire but it does not work with my Tesla. It works when you screw it the way I explained.*



I saw that on reddit somewhere, tried it, didn't work.
I turned the atty slightly looser, then it started firing. Only problem with this is it leaves a hairline opening between the glass and the base's o-ring, leakage.


----------



## @cliff (18/8/17)

SarChasm said:


> I saw that on reddit somewhere, tried it, didn't work.
> I turned the atty slightly looser, then it started firing. Only problem with this is it leaves a hairline opening between the glass and the base's o-ring, leakage.


Hi @SarChasm, 

I took my rba to the bench grinder and ground it down to almost the same thickness as a standard coil. This sorted the problem out and haven't had a trouble since. @TheV has done the same with the same results.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gersh (18/8/17)

SarChasm said:


> I saw that on reddit somewhere, tried it, didn't work.
> I turned the atty slightly looser, then it started firing. Only problem with this is it leaves a hairline opening between the glass and the base's o-ring, leakage.



Mine too.... check your posts they slightly uneven .. so when you screw the chimney section down it's touching the higher post,,, I tried carefully hammering it in but that only worked for a little bit.


----------



## SarChasm (21/8/17)

Hello again

Didn't want to create a new thread so I'll update here with my next question.

So I've been messing with the Baby RBA whole weekend.
Managed to get it working on Sat and decided to build it and see how it compares to my Troll RTA.

Used 26ga UD nichrome, 7 parallel wraps each side.

Reason for this update is because I'm noticing slight change in the resistance.

When I was pulsing the coils (dry), it read at 0.24ohms.
With the top cap on, it read on 0.22ohms.
Primed and tank filled, it read 0.20ohms for the whole of the remainder of Sat evening and Sun morning/afternoon. I thought ok fine, probably normal for nichrome as it was tasting super at 0.20ohms and 58W. Cool vape, lots of flavour and cloud.

Then last night, I picked it up again and now it's reading 0.19ohms.

Should I be worried?
Have I made an error in the build process at any point? (I'm still at noob builder)


----------

